# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Một vài thủ thuật trong Windows 8 Release Preview

## hoanghaodl

*Một vài thủ thuật trong Windows 8 Release Preview và Win 8 Consumer Preview*

*Tiếp sau phiên bản Consumer Preview ra mắt đầu tháng Ba, tối 31/5 rạng sáng 1/6/2012, Microsoft đã chính thức phát hành phiên bản Release Preview - bản thử nghiệm cuối cùng trước khi ra mắt bản chính thức của HĐH mang tính "cách mạng" của hãng.

Sau đây là một vài thủ thuật nhỏ thú vị trong phiên bản Windows 8 Release Preview.

Loại bỏ Watermark cho Windows 8 Release Preview

Tương tự như các phiên bản Beta khác của hãng, phiên bản Windows 8 Release Preview này cũng xuất hiện dòng Watermark nêu 1 vài thông tin về phiên bản Windows 8 Release Preview.



Nếu thích bạn có thể loại bỏ dòng chữ này một cách dễ dàng bằng ứng dụng miễn phí My WCP Watermark Editor, tải miễn phí tại đây . Sau khi tải về, bạn kích hoạt tập tin .exe để sử dụng ngay mà không cần cài đặt.



Tại giao diện phần mềm, bạn nhấn chọn Remove all watermark và nhấn chọn nút Apply New Settings.



Phần mềm sẽ bắt đầu quá trình xóa dòng chữ watermark của Windows. Khi đó, màn hình máy tính sẽ tối đen lại, bạn đừng lo lắng và kiên nhẫn chờ 1 vài phút.



Sau khi đã xong, My WCP Watermark Editor sẽ yêu cầu bạn khởi động lại máy để các thay đổi được áp dụng. Bạn nhấn vào dòng chữ Done, click for reboot...



Sau khi khởi động lại máy tính, bạn hãy tận hưởng thành quả nhé.



Cài đặt lại Windows Media Center

Windows 8 Release Preview mặc định không được cài sẵn Windows Media Center. Tuy nhiên, bạn vẫn có thể cài đặt lại ứng dụng Windows Media Center bằng cách sau:

Sử dụng tính năng tìm kiếm của Windows 8 bằng cách di chuyển chuột sang góc phải màn hình và chọn Search. Tại giao diện Search, bạn gõ Add features to Windows 8 vào khung tìm kiếm và bên dưới chọn mục Settings.



Khi cửa sổ như dưới xuất hiện, bạn bấm nút I already have a product key. Sau đó nhập vào Product Key MBFBV-W3DP2-2MVKN-PJCQD-KKTF7 vào khung và nhấn Next để chuyển sang bước kế tiếp.



Ở hộp thoại kế tiếp, bạn đánh dấu tùy chọn I accept the license terms và bấm nút Add features để bắt đầu cài đặt Windows Media Center cho Windows 8 Release Preview. Tiếp sau đó Windows sẽ tiến hành cài đặt Windows Media Center, Windows 8 lúc đó sẽ khởi động lại 2 lần để hoàn thành quá trình cài đặt. Bạn hãy kiên nhẫn và tạm thời không thao tác gì khác trên Windows.



Sau lần khởi động thứ 2, một hộp thoại thông báo hoàn thành quá trình cài đặt Windows Media Center cho Windows 8 sẽ xuất hiện tại màn hình Desktop. Cùng lúc đó, tại màn hình Start Screen sẽ xuất hiện biểu tượng Windows Media Center.



Thay đổi màu sắc của màn hình Start Screen

Trong phiên bản Windows 8 thử nghiệm mới phát hành này, bạn có thể dễ dàng thay đổi màu sắc màn hình Start Screen. Để thực hiện bạn hãy truy cập vào giao diện màn hình PC Settings bằng cách di chuyển chuột vào góc phải màn hình và chọn Settings, chọn tiếp Change PC settings.



Tại giao diện PC Settings, bạn nhấn chọn nhóm Personalize. Tại đây, bạn còn có thể thay đổi hình nền giao diện LockScreen, màu sắc Start screen và hình đại diện.



Ở đây ta chọn Start screen, bạn hãy lựa chọn màu sắc và hình nền của màn hình Start screen, các lựa chọn sẽ được áp dụng tức thì.



Trên đây là 3 thủ thuật nhỏ giúp bạn có thể cá nhân hóa một vài tính năng trong Windows 8 Release Preview.

theo: quangtrimang*

----------


## nguyenha9889

*Cài đặt .NET Framework Version 3.5 trong Windows 8*

Bản thân Windows 8 đã có sẵn trong mình phiên bản .NET Framework Version 4.5, nên một số phần mềm ứng dụng chưa tương thích được và đòi hỏi ta phải cài đặt .NET Framework Version 3.0 để có thể hoạt động được, một điều rắc rối là khi bạn đã tải sẳn gói cài đặt .NET Framework Version 3.5 về cài nhưng Windows lại “không cho” vì hệ điều hành đang dùng đã cài đặt .NET Framework 4 hoặc cao hơn!Bạn hãy sử dụng thủ thuật sau để có thể cài đặt .NET Framework 3.5 được nhé.Truy cập vào màn hình tìm kiếm* (Search)* của Windows 8 bằng cách di chuyển chuột vào góc phải màn hình và chọn Search. Tại màn hình Search, bạn gõ từ khóa *"Turn Windows Features"* vào khung tìm kiếm và chọn nhóm *Settings*. Bạn hãy nhấn vào kết quả tìm kiếm như hình dưới.​Hộp thoại Windows Feautures xuất hiện, bạn đánh dấu chọn vào tùy chọn *.Net Framework 3.5 (includes .NET 2.0 and 3.0).* Sau đó nhấn *OK.*​Sau khi lựa chọn xong, Windows sẽ bắt đầu tải về và tự động cài đặt .Net Framework 3.5 (yêu cầu có kết nối mạng).​Quá trình cài đặt kết thúc, màn hình thông báo đã cài đặt thành công .Net Framework 3.5 xuất hiện, bạn nhấn*Close* để kết thúc quá trình.​*Tắt nhanh hoàn toàn màn hình ứng dụng Metro*

Trong Windows 8, trong lúc sử dụng các ứng dụng có giao diện Metro như Music, Video, News,... bạn thường phải thoát ra màn hình Desktop Windows và nhấn Close vào từng ứng dụng hoặc phải dùng đến Task Manager để tắt triệt để các ứng dụng này. Với thủ thuật sau bạn có thể dễ dàng tắt nhanh hoàn toàn ứng dụng Metro đang chạy chỉ bằng thao tác rê chuột đơn giản.Trong giao diện ứng dụng Metro (Music, Video, News,...), bạn hãy rê chuột lên mép phía trên của giao diện ứng dụng (1) và kéo về góc màn hình Start Screen (2), lập tức ứng dụng sẽ hoàn toàn biến mất.
*
Gõ tiếng Việt trong giao diện Metro của ứng dụng*

Với một số bạn mới lần đầu sử dụng các phiên bản Beta Windows 8 thì chắc hẳn đôi lúc khá khó chịu trong việc gõ tiếng Việt trong giao diện Metro của ứng dụng cài sẳn của Windows 8. Nếu muốn gõ tiếng Việt trong giao diện Metro thì bạn phải sử dụng 1 phần mềm phụ trợ cho việc này, ở đây Genk xin giới thiệu đó là ứng dụng GoTiengViet (gõ tiếng Việt) của 1 tác giả người Việt tên Trần Kỳ Nam. Bạn có thể tải về miễn phí *tại đây.*Bộ gõ có dung lượng khá nhẹ và hoạt động tương đối tốt trên giao diện Metro ứng dụng của Windows 8, với nhiều chức năng thú vị kèm theo.​Sau khi tải về, bạn nhấn đôi vào tập tin *.exe* phù hợp với phiên bản hệ điều hành mà mình đang sử dụng để kích hoạt và dùng ngay mà không cần cài đặt.​Sau khi kích hoạt, GoTiengViet sẽ chạy nền tại khay hệ thống kèm theo biểu tượng ứng dụng. Bạn nhấn chuột phải vào biểu tượng ứng dụng và lựa chọn kiểu gõ phù hợp cho mình​Sau khi thiết lập xong, bạn hãy truy cập thử vào một ứng dụng có giao diện Metro của Windows 8 kiểm tra thử nhé​_update: QTM_

----------


## kenshin

Nếu bạn nào upgrade từ wins 7 lên. Sau khi upgrade xong hết mà click chuột phải đợi khoảng 1 - 2 phút mới hiện ra thì các bạn khắc phục như sau: 
Ấn *Windows + R* rồi gõ *msconfig* xong *Enter.*Chọn tab *Services* rồi tick vào ô *Hide all Microsoft Services*.Chọn *Disable all*.*OK* rồi khởi động lại máy.
Nếu bạn nào có gì đó hay hay thì chia sẻ cho mọi người cùng biết nhé! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------


## haido92

*Màn hình khóa máy tính của Windows 8 bao gồm 2 thành phần: thứ nhất là thông tin về trạng thái kết nối mạng, tin nhắn ứng dụng, thời lượng của Pin... kèm theo hình nền, thứ hai là khung đăng nhập vào hệ thống.*Nếu bạn là một quản trị viên, bạn không muốn người dùng cá nhân thay đổi hình nền này (tương lai có thể Windows 8 được chọn làm hệ điều hành chính cho toàn hệ thống máy tính của công ty, và biểu tương/logo của công ty sẽ được gắn vào đây) thì bạn cần biết thủ thuật sau[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]o tính năng thay đổi hình nền màn hình khóa không bắt buộc phải là tài khoản quản trị nên bất cứ ai sử dụng máy tính đều có thể thay đổi. Do đó để tắt tính năng này bạn cần can thiệp vào Local Group Policy Editor.Để bắt đầu, trước hết bạn hãy đăng nhập vào hệ thống với tài khoản có quyền quản trị. Trong màn hình* Start Screen*, hãy nhập từ khóa *gpedit.msc* vào ô tìm kiếm, chọn* Apps* trên cột bên phải rồi nhấp chuột vào*gpedit.msc.*Lúc này giao diện *Local Group Policy Editor* sẽ được mở ra, bạn hãy duyệt theo đường dẫn _Computer Configuration/ Administrative Templates/Control Panel/Personalization._​Bạn sẽ thấy xuất hiện các thiết lập về quyền cá nhân ở cửa sổ bên phải, nhấp phải chuột vào thiết lập có tên là*Prevent Changing Lock Screen Images* và chọn* Edit.*Cửa sổ thiết lập chi tiết sẽ hiện ra, bạn hãy chuyển trạng thái *Prevent Changing Lock Screen Images* sang*Enable*, nhấn *OK* để lưu thiết lập lại.​Bạn có thể cập nhật lại các thiết lập để xem ngay bằng cách đóng cửa sổ *Local Group Policy Editor* rồi vào*Run* và gõ dòng lệnh* gpupdate/force*, nhấn *OK* để thực thi.​Từ giờ, mỗi khi vào *PC Settings/Personalize*, ở phần thiết lập cho *Lock Screen* bạn sẽ thấy xuất hiện thông báo *Some settings on this page have been disable by group policy*.​_Chúc bạn thành công._

----------


## zinzu2611

cảm ơ bạn rất nhiều mình đã dọc và làm theo nhừng gì bạn nói rất ok nếu bạn có bài viết nào về win 8 thì poss tiếp cho mọi người tham khảo nhé bạn thank vì bài viết

----------


## thangtnpt0021

*Thủ thuật sử dụng win 8 CP*

*Phần 1 - Thay đổi hình nền màn hình khóa*

Thay vì dùng một trong 6 ảnh thiên nhiên tích hợp sẵn, bạn có thể chọn ảnh ưa thích làm nền cho màn hình khóa của Windows 8 Developer Preview.

Cung cấp sẵn 6 ảnh thiên nhiên khá bắt mắt song Windows 8 Developer Preview cũng cho phép bạn sử dụng ảnh cá nhân để “làm mới” màn hình khóa.Cách thực hiện như sau:

​- Tại nhánh *Personalize*, bạn bấm nút *Browse* bên phải trường Change your picture.

​- Cửa sổ mở ra sẽ hiển thị tất cả ảnh trong thư mục Pictures. Nếu chưa thấy ảnh ưa thích, bạn bấm vào chữ Files phía trên góc trái, chọn thư mục chứa ảnh đó từ menu xổ xuống, chẳng hạn Desktop hay Computer (chứa các ổ đĩa hệ thống).

​- Sau khi duyệt đến và nhấp chuột vào ảnh ưng ý, bạn bấm nút *Choose picture* để áp dụng.Xong xuôi, bạn nhấn tổ hợp phím *Windows + L* để xem kết quả. 

*Phần 2 - Bật chế độ khởi động máy siêu tốc, Hibernate*

​Kích hoạt Hybrid Boot sẽ giúp máy tính khởi động vào Windows 8 Developer Preview tốc hành sau mỗi lần tắt máy, còn Hibernate đã quá quen thuộc với người dùng.

Hibernate (chuyển máy về tình trạng ngủ đông) và Hybrid Boot (chế độ khởi động máy siêu tốc lai giữa lai giữa khởi động “lạnh” truyền thống và khôi phục máy từ chế độ ngủ đông) đều có mặt trong Windows 8 Developer Preview.

Để kích hoạt Hibernate và nhìn thấy vị trí của Hybrid Boot, bạn thực hiện như sau:

– Nhấn tổ hợp phím Windows + R để gọi hộp Run, gõ vào lệnh powercfg.cpl và nhấn Enter để mở cửa sổ Power Options, hoặc bấm phải chuột vào biểu tượng  trên khay hệ thống và chọn Power Options. - Tiếp đến, bạn nhấp vào dòng Choose what the power button does nằm ở danh sách bên trái.

​- Ở cửa sổ *System Settings*, bạn nhấp vào dòng *Change settings that are currently unavailable* để làm xuất hiện các tùy chọn bị mờ đi phía dưới, trong đó có*Enable Hybrid Boot (recommended)* và *Show Hibernate.*

​Mặc định, tùy chọn Enable Hybrid Boot (recommended) được đánh dấu sẵn, nên bạn chỉ cần đánh dấu thêm tùy chọn Show Hibernate để hiện chế độ Hibernate trên hộp thoại tắt máy. Xong, bấm Save changes.

​
Bây giờ, khi nhấn tổ hợp phím Windows + I và nhấp vào biểu tượng Power trên bảng bên phải màn hình (hoặc nhấn tổ hợp phím Ctrl +Alt + Del và nhấp vào biểu tượng Power phía dưới góc phải), bạn sẽ thấy Hibernate hiện ra trở lại.

*3 cách kích hoạt tài khoản Administrator trong Windows 8*

Ủng hộ bài viết của bác Soningham, nay mình xin chia sẻ bài viết hướng dẫn cách kích hoạt tài khoản Admin trong Windows 8.

Theo mặc định, sau khi cài đặt thành công hệ điều hành Windows 8 thì tài khoản với quyền cao nhất – Administrator – ở trạng thái bị khóa. Nếu bạn cần sử dụng tài khoản này, bài viết sẽ hướng dẫn bạn ba cách mở lại như sau:
*
1. Điều chỉnh trong Computer Management*

Để mở cửa sổ Computer Management bạn thực hiện một trong hai phương án sau:

- Mở My Computer (tổ hợp phím Windows + E), sau đó bạn click chuột phải lên Computer và chọn Manage (nếu xuất hiện hộp thoại UAC thì bạn chọn Yes) để mở cửa sổ Computer Management.

​- Hoặc bạn có thể nhấn tổ hợp phím Windows + R để mở hộp thoại Run, sau đó bạn nhập vào dòng chữ compmgmt.msc rồi nhấn Enter để gọi cửa sổ Computer Management.

Sau khi cửa sổ Computer Management được mở, bạn chọn mục System Tools\Users and Groups sau đó chọn mục Users. Trong khung bên phải, bạn nhấn đôi chuột vào chữ Administrator để mở hộp thoại Administrator Properties. Trong hộp thoại này, bạn bỏ dấu check chọn vào trước dòng Account is disabled và nhấn OK để kết thúc.

​*
2. Điều chỉnh trong Local Security Policy*

Cách thứ 2 bạn có thể thực hiện là việc điều chỉnh trong Local Security Policy. Để thực hiện việc này bạn lần lượt làm theo các bước sau:

- Nhấn tổ hợp phím Windows + R để mở hộp thoại Run.
- Gõ vào cụm từ secpol.msc trong hộp thoại Run và nhấn Enter hoặc OK.
- Hộp thoại Local Security Policy xuất hiện, bạn chọn nhánh Security Settings\Local Policies và nhấn vào nhánh con Security Options.
- Tại nhánh Security Options, bạn nhìn sang khung bên phải và tại cột Policy, bạn tìm dòng Accounts: Administrator account status.

​- Nhấp đôi chuột vào dòng vừa tìm được để mở hộp thoại Accounts: Administrator account status Properties.
- Chọn Enabled ở thẻ Local Security Settings, sau đó nhấn OK để áp dụng.

​Một cách khá đơn giản nhưng buộc bạn phải nhớ mã là dùng dòng lệnh trong Command Prompt. Để thực hiện điều này, bạn nhấn tổ hợp phím Windows + Q để gọi ô tìm kiếm, sau đó gõ vào ô tìm kiếm chữ cmd và chọn mục Apps. 

​Khi đó kết quả tìm kiếm được xác định và bạn thực hiện 3 thao tác như hình bên dưới:

​Việc làm này để tương tác với quyền cao nhất trong hệ thống trước khi thực hiện các dòng lệnh mở khóa cho tài khoản Administrator. Nếu không thực hiện công đoạn trên bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo lỗi Access is denied như hình

​Khi hộp thoại Command Prompt được mở, bạn gõ vào dòng chữ “net user administrator /active:yes” (không có dấu “”) rồi nhấn enter để mở khóa cho tài khoản Administrator.

Khi đó bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo:

​*Kiểm soát trình duyệt khi mở các liên kết trong Windows 8*


Mình cũng xin đóng góp 1 bài về kiểm sỏat trình duyệt khi mở các liên kết trong Windows 8

Giao diện Metro của Internet Explorer (IE Metro) trong Windows 8 đã mang lại cho người dùng nhiều trải nghiệm mới, thú vị và mượt mà với HTML5. Thế nhưng, một điều khá bất tiện là đối với các website không hỗ trợ HTML5 mà dùng Flash thì IE Metro lại “thờ ơ” không hiển thị hoặc báo lỗi kết nối.

Một điều khá quan trọng là đối với những liên kết do bạn nhận được từ bạn bè gửi qua các trình chat (Yahoo, Skype,….) hoặc trên các status thông báo trạng thái hoặc từ các liên kết có trong các tập tin…. thì Windows 8 lại mặc định mở bằng IE Metro dù bạn đã đặt một trong các trình duyệt thường dùng (Internet Explorer 10, FireFox, Opera, Chrome….) ở trạng thái mặc định nhưng vẫn không hề có tác dụng.

Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách thiết lập trình duyệt mặc định khi mở các liên kết dạng trên mà không có sự xuất hiện của IE Metro.

Đầu tiên, bạn cần tìm đến cửa sổ Control Panel, để thực hiện việc này, bạn click vào nút Start và khi xuất hiện giao diện Metro, bạn nhấn vào ô Control Panel. Tiếp theo bạn chọn mục More settings và giao diện của Control Panel xuất hiện.

​Trong cửa sổ Control Panel, bạn nhấn vào chữ Programs để gọi các chức năng con của nhóm mục này:

​Trong nhóm mục mới xuất hiện, bạn chọn chức năng Set your default programs như hình và đợi trong giây lát để hệ thống tải lên tất cả các ứng dụng hiện có trên máy bạn, thời gian nhanh hay chậm tùy thuộc vào số ứng dụng có trong máy:

​Trong cửa sổ Set Default Programs, bạn chọn trình duyệt muốn thiết lập mặc định ở khung Programs bên trái, tiếp sau đó nhấn vào tùy chọn Set this program as default.

​Đến đây việc thiết lập của bạn đã kết thúc, và bạn có thể sử dụng trình duyệt mặc định cho tất cả các liên kết có phần mở rộng .htm, .html, .shtml, .xht, .xhtml và các giao thức FTP, HTTP, HTTPS đối với Firefox hoặc bổ sung .partial, .svg, .url, .website, .mht, .mhtml đối với IE. 
*
Cách tắt hệ điều hành Windows 8 khi không có nút Start*

Người sử dụng Windows đã quen với việc bấm nút Start, chọn "Shut down" để tắt máy, nhưng phím này lại biến mất trên hệ điều hành thế hệ mới của Microsoft.

Tuy nhiên, Microsoft đã xây dựng nhiều phương pháp để tắt Windows 8.

Cách cơ bản nhất là sử dụng thanh Charm bar. Trong giao diện Metro, di chuyển chuột đến biểu tượng Zoom ở góc phải bên dưới màn hình. Thanh Charm sẽ hiện ra với một vài icon để lựa chọn như Search (Tìm kiếm), Share (Chia sẻ), Devices (Thiết bị), Settings (Thiết lập) và Start. Bấm vào biểu tượng Settings, chọn Power và người dùng sẽ thấy các lựa chọn Sleep (Tạm nghỉ), Restart (Khởi động lại) và Shut down (Tắt máy).



*Sử dụng Charm bar ở bên phải màn hình để tắt máy.*​Một cách khác là thoát khỏi tài khoản. Người dùng bấm vào tấm ảnh trên tài khoản của họ hoặc nhấm Ctrl+Alt+Del rồi chọn Sign out. Bước này đưa họ trở lại màn hình ban đầu của Windows 8, nơi họ phải đăng nhập để sử dụng. Nút Shut down nằm ở góc phải bên dưới màn hình.

Thêm một lựa chọn nữa là người sử dụng chuyển sang giao diện Desktop truyền thống rồi nhấn Alt+F4 để mở ra cửa sổ giúp họ tắt hoặc khởi động lại máy. Tuy nhiên, họ cần đảm bảo mọi dữ liệu đã được lưu trữ lại trước khi chọn cách này.



*Tắt Windows 8 trên giao diện Desktop.*​Người dùng laptop có thêm một phương pháp nữa là bấm chuột phải phải góc trái bên dưới màn hình và họ sẽ thấy một menu hiện ra với các mục như Network Connections, System, Device Manager và Control Panel. Bấm vào Control Panel, chọn Hardware and Sound rồi chọn Power Options. Tại đây, họ có thể thiết lập việc Windows sẽ tắt nếu nhấn nút Power hoặc đơn giản là đóng nắp laptop.

nguồn: Internet

----------

